# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Hawke and Nantucket Updates-

## stbartshopper

Post pandemic Hawke, what have you observed/learned about changes on the island, if any?

----------


## Reed

> Post pandemic Hawke, what have you observed/learned about changes on the island, if any?



I may be wrong Hopper, but I don't think Hawke has lived on Nantucket for some time.  If you have a specific question please ask me as that is my home while not on SBH.

----------


## Hawke

> I may be wrong Hopper, but I don't think Hawke has lived on Nantucket for some time.  If you have a specific question please ask me as that is my home while not on SBH.



I was on Nantucket in 2021 working for Chacon Landscaping. Mr. Chacon purchased my company and I worked for him that season. So it wasn't some time.

----------


## JEK



----------

